# Picture of Grandchild's Quilt



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I told you all before that I am making quilts for our 6 Grandchildern, will here is a picture of the quilt I made for our Granddaughter that is 7. I got a really beautiful pattern from one of the ladies from this forum but am keeping it for later use and I am going to make all the quilts like this, but in different colors, these are really easy to make and go pretty quick and with the number I am making that is a blessing.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that's pretty, it reminds me of strawberry ice cream and a cone with those colors.

I bet she'll think of you everytime she curls up in it.

Angie


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

BoPeep,

That is very pretty. I am sure your granddaughter will love it. Good job.

Winona


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I LIKE that !! It can be very versatile !!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I like that too, that's really cute!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Its beautiful very nice work.What a lucky grandaughter you have.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Can I Be Your Grandaughter????


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

That is really pretty. I like it alot. I've only made one quilt myself for my daughter. I'm working on one for my son now. You did a very good job, it looks like an easy pattern to follow too (I like that lol).


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That's very pretty. I love the colors!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments, Angie M2 I am glad I am not the only one that looks at quilts/fabric and sees food. LOC I like easy patterns too, I have only made baby quilts before, these are the first bed size quilts I have made.Busybee the more the merrier!
bopeep


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Your quilt is lovely. I like the color combinations.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Those colors are lovely. Do you hand or machine quilt?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Sandcraft I am doing all machine quilting right now, after I get these quilts done for Christmas, I would like to try some hand quilting.
bopeep


----------



## Jus Learnin (Sep 1, 2007)

Your grand daughter is blessed! The quilt is so pretty! Care to share the directions?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Jus Learnin said:


> Your grand daughter is blessed! The quilt is so pretty! Care to share the directions?


I cut 4 inch strips, then pieced them together to make them long enough for the width for the bed, these are 66 inches, then sew them together to get the length of the bed, pieced the backing together to fit, then sandwich the two layers and batting, pin baste, then stitch in the ditch,then put binding on.
Hope this make sense.
bopeep


----------

